# Joy, joy, joy! More Christmas Soaps



## Khanjari (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Khanjari (Dec 8, 2013)

I finally found the right red color! Thanks to all for the suggestions that helped me get it.... 

The best thing I like about the Soap Making Forum is the GREAT support everyone gives!


----------



## seven (Dec 9, 2013)

Pretty.. Pretty.. Pretty!

 What scents did u use? The ones with embeds are really nice. what kind of red did u end up using if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Seven. I used the liquid red color from Michaels. The brand is art minds. 

I have used Vanilla in the green big Christmas tree. Not used any fragrance in the small green embeds. The red ones have cinammon fragrance.


----------



## CaraCara (Dec 9, 2013)

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks CaraCara . My husband suggested that the stocking shaped soaps should be placed as stocking stuffers!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 9, 2013)

One more  Joy Joy Joy


----------



## seven (Dec 10, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> Thanks Seven. I used the liquid red color from Michaels. The brand is art minds.
> 
> I have used Vanilla in the green big Christmas tree. Not used any fragrance in the small green embeds. The red ones have cinammon fragrance.



ah okay, thanks. your red is perfect. and the fragrance choices were spot on :clap:


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Seven. I can't wait to gift them away


I just need to make some sticker labels that this is a soap, do not eat! That should be enough right?


----------



## llineb (Dec 11, 2013)

Love that red and your packaging is very cute!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is a new soap I created. Does the embed look too small for the soap? Please
 advice


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks fine to me!


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 14, 2013)

Pretty just the way it is! Which is not to say that a larger snowflake would be ugly, just that this one is pretty.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I will make more of these now.


----------



## shivani (Dec 15, 2013)

Gr8 work!! And so neat..best part,you got that red.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you Shivani. I was so happy that finally a red color that is actually red!


----------

